# Very satisfied with this saw and it's features



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Good purchase


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

I couldn't find this saw being sold in the USA- it appears to be a European product.
Interesting product…


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Good luck with the saw Mike. I almost pulled the trigger on the Dewalt myself. Nice to have that kind of accuracy.
Before I made the miter jig for the wedgies I tried to cut the segments on my miter saw and was surprised to see how accurate they came out. Just a bit scary as the pieces got smaller. LOL.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

I don't use a miter saw in Anchorage at all, depending on my table saw and super sled. I can use my radial arm saw as well, but tend to use jigs if I use that. I like to keep that saw at 90 degrees as it is the crosscut work horse in the shop.

In La Conner I have a Festool Kapex that does not require much space to slide, and seems similar to the DeWalt. But again, I tend to use a sled for a lot of miter work in La Conner as well.

DeWalt tends to be a good quality manufacturer with a reasonable price point, here in the states.


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

I know what you are talking about this the amount of room some saws take up. I have a Milwaukee saw that size and it takes up a lot of room behind the saw. I'll have to check this one out. Might be time for a for sale sight on the Milwaukee.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

*Desert_Woodworker* That is possible or maybe it is a new model not yet marketed in the US.

*Dave* A simple handheld hold-down shown below works real well for small parts. The hold-down is *not* attached to the stop block.









*Jim* Festool is the best, it sounds like you are all set.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

That's a ingenious idea Mike. Why didn't I ever think of using a hold down for the miter saw. You just gave me another project to do.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Not my idea Dave. I got this from a book about segmented turning from Malcolm Tibbetts. I have used one myself though and it works surprisingly well.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

My sleds have T-track in them that allows me to do hands free fixation of small parts.

The Kapex has a pretty decent hold down system designed into it.

For the radial arm saw, I have a couple of narrow pieces of plywood, one larger than the other, with a notch cut out of the underside at the end, and a soft rubber adhesive pad affixed there to prevent slippage. With those I can hold small parts at a distance as well.

Helps keep the fingers attached where they belong… (-:


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Nice review, Mike. I like their saws too.

Cheers, Jim


----------



## rustynails (Jun 23, 2011)

> *Desert_Woodworker* That is possible or maybe it is a new model not yet marketed in the US.
> 
> *Dave* A simple handheld hold-down shown below works real well for small parts. The hold-down is *not* attached to the stop block.
> 
> ...


Mike not to take away from your post but here is one made by *Fast Cap* that I have and they work great. Store bought or shop made they are great finger savers.

https://www.fastcap.com/product/10-million-dollar-stick


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Looks like a great purchase Mike.
The slide bars at the rear of the saw are a distinct disadvantage on the saws, particularly when you try to set them up and also store them.
I looked around for a saw with a smaller footprint and found a quad slider one that had an upper and lower slide mech. It was a Makita LS 12xx series but was well over AUD $1000. Way beyond my budget.

My son has a Makita which value for money and features is hard to beat its a LS 1018L tilts both ways and cuts up to 60 deg, something I would consider as a replacement if mine snuffs it before me!...a doubtfull purchase at my age!









I have a common old Ozito CMS 1810 which I use doing the potato crate repairs and give it a real workout every 3 momths it works fine and at a mere AUD $100 hard to justify replacing with something 10x the price.

I think holding small parts is a limitation on them all, how I overcame it was to make a ZC table and fitted a Good hand clamp.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Just in case you wondered what I was blabbering about, here is a picture of it dismantled.










Sorry about that sometimes I just open my mouth just to change feet!


----------



## JohnnieTHenderson (Jun 11, 2020)

DEWALT DWS780 is also best product you can check the Features below may be i am wrong..

https://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-DWS780-12-Inch-Sliding-Compound/dp/B00540JS7C

*Integrated CUTLINE™ Blade Positioning System provides adjustment free cut line indication for better accuracy and visibility.
*Powerful 15 Amp, 3,800 rpm motor delivers extended power and durability.
*Super-efficient dust collection system captures over 75% of dust generated.

And you can read the full review Click Here


----------



## Scooterbum (Aug 9, 2019)

> DEWALT DWS780 is also best product you can check the Features below may be i am wrong..
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-DWS780-12-Inch-Sliding-Compound/dp/B00540JS7C
> 
> ...


Peresonal review? (thebestmitersaw.net review appears to either be a computer generated or "english as a second language " fluff piece..


----------



## jahanzeblocker (Mar 23, 2021)

I am very satisfied with this miter saw.
Thanks


----------

